# Oh my, Double Whammy!!!!



## mary1 (Sep 19, 2004)

We had both truck and 5er on order, Tuesday we received a call that Sydney our 5er was in, tonight received a call our Ford 350 KingRanch is in. Only one problem, my hubby is sooo busy right now, he's a construction worker by day and when he gets home he farms, its combinging season, the joys. Now I just have to be patient and wait, now thats hard, because if you knew me I don't have to much of that. But sounds like I have no choice especially when thats how we pay for our toys. So anyways just want to let you outbackers know we are now officially an outbacker. Yeah!!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats! What a day! Hope you can pick up the new toys soon.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Congrats Mary1. You sure picked a nice truck to tow that 5'er with. I looked at a used King Ranch a few months ago. It sure was nice, but it was just a little more truck then I needed right now.

Tim


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

WOW! That's a beauty of a truck! Congratulations!!! action


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

WHOA! A double whammy! Congrats and may we OFFICIALLY WELCOME YOU TO THE OUTBACKERS!

I'm sure Vern will put the stamp of approval on this too!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome to the Outbackers Owners Club!

and








Welcome to the Ford F350 Owners Club of Outbackers!


----------

